# Ever make your own butter?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was teaching, on occasion, we would make butter. We would put cold cream into a jar and pass it around the circle of children sitting on the floor. They would each have a little time to give it a shake. Sometimes we would use each person's time as another opportunity to count to 20 or 30. When it had made it around the group of 28 to 30 children, we would have butter after a little rinsing and such.

This device seems like an interesting way to make butter as well, in a time when their is no power. Sure, you could shake it in a jar or use your old fashioned egg beater, but this seems much, much quicker and easier. This device also makes whipped cream in a fast way as well.

Remember the boxes of whipping cream I found at Trader Joes for $1.29? They could surely be used to make your butter for dinner with this tool. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-stable-milk-26142/index11.html#post433651

https://www.pamperedchef.com/shop/B...eo&utm_content=whipped-cream-maker-12-11-2016

https://vimeo.com/181053004

I do not work for pampered chef, and really have just a couple of their kitchen tools. If we end up making many more things from scratch, a simple tool like this could save us time and energy on one of our tasks.

I know this is just a link, not an article.


----------



## pampod (May 5, 2010)

*Making butter*

I have made butter using a hand churner from Kilner. They are available on amazon. It worked very well.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I like it!*



pampod said:


> I have made butter using a hand churner from Kilner. They are available on amazon. It worked very well.


https://www.thegrommet.com/kilner-b...9FfIiRCSQ1OJryH3sPv4gYnBbITu5MzUzkaAp_38P8HAQ



> This homemade butter churner is a modern upgrade to an old-fashioned model that was used for decades. Silicone paddles and stainless steel gears make it long-lasting and food-safe. All you need is heavy cream and about 10 minutes of handle turning. Watch through the glass jar as your butter-and some bonus buttermilk, too-takes shape.
> 
> Materials: Glass, stainless steel, and food-grade silicone
> Care: Hand wash with soap and warm water only
> ...


I think this could be used on any wide-mouth canning jar.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes all the time and I loved it ,with sea salt is great and I add garlic for those occasions that called for garlic toast, I just whish I has a cow.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I've done the shake the cream in a jar with my students as well. I put a marble in it to help it agitate. I make butter at home with an electric mixer. Call me lazy.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I churn around six quarts of cream at a go a couple times per week. One quart will get you around 1/2- 1 lb of butter depending on the breed of the cow. I need a churn that will do at least a gallon at a time. Right now I use a six quart kitchen aid stand mixer with the rubber scrapper blade. I do have a manual churn, but that means S has truely HTF and I am too old for that crap.

For people that are not floating in cream, those gadgets shown will work just dandy but you can get the job by shaking or rigging a plastic jar to a bungee cord and letting the little ones really have some fun if you dare; helmets recommended.

Two of my Jerseys lost their AI calves and didn't come fresh in Sept. which messed up my breeding schedule and now I will have to milk 4 cows some time around Jan/Feb. when it is 7 to -22F. I milk by hand and my little pinkies get cold.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I've done the jar method, also...gallon jar...no special gear needed. Shake the daylights out of it for what might seem like 10 minutes....probably closer to 5. It makes for some work but builds your grip-strength, among other things. Probably not something anyone with carpal tunnel or tendonitis would want to be doing...or arthritis.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I do not work for pampered chef, and really have just a couple of their kitchen tools. If we end up making many more things from scratch, a simple tool like this could save us time and energy.


I almost bought this at the last PC party I went to but opted for the manual food processor & a Rockcrok instead. I haven't used the processor yet but I LOVE my Rockcrok! I used it last night to cook a whole chicken & potatoes in the microwave in 30 minutes. Came out juicy, tender, & delicious!

I don't have that much stuff from PC, I'm not a gadget gal, but Ive been really happy with what I do have.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I need to get a couple of these 




https://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57874

Not just for butter it's source of power and it has a PTO of sorts I'm thinking washing clothes maybe with a heavy puller like a pit bull small generator .. corn sheller treadle type sewing machine


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember my Grandma sitting in her rocking chair shaking a jar of cream to make butter.
She would rock and shake and sing gospel songs.
I just realized she was a rock and roll singer.
I asked her why she didn't just buy butter.
She said hers was better and cheaper.
I miss her.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmmoSgt said:


> I need to get a couple of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one!! The meat goats can build muscle AND churn butter. That would be perfect!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We milked four cows, I myself got 4 gallons a day from one cow.
We let the cream raise in the milk refrigerator, then removed the cream to make butter in a 2 gallon croak with an electric stirrer.
Mother made butter with salt & butter without salt.
Father was the only one who liked butter milk, so mother use most of the BM for baking.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We made butter using the shelf stable whipping cream from Trader Joes. Turned out great!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> We made butter using the shelf stable whipping cream from Trader Joes. Turned out great!


This is great! I am glad you made it and shared! I am not at home to check the package size. How much butter did one carton make?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I should of counted, but I think I had 8-10 cartons. These cartons were fairly small, too. It made 4 pints of butter. Our chickens, cats, and dogs sure enjoyed the buttermilk with their dinner. I salted it slightly with Kosher salt. Yum. I did this project with youngest daughter. I try to get one of our kids/grandkids involved when I'm trying something new, so they remember how to do it. Granddaughter is calling it prepper butter, since we made it out of shelf stable whipping cream.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I make it with heavy cream and sea salt by adding fresh garlic you get garlic butter and by adding fresh herbs you get a great base for cooking sea food or great with good artisan bread toast.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Well just bought a small antique butter maker. It looks like a single egg beater in a jar and yes I know I could do it other ways. However it just looks cool and should work once I clean it a little.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Well just bought a small antique butter maker. It looks like a single egg beater in a jar and yes I know I could do it other ways. However it just looks cool and should work once I clean it a little.


I want one!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was a kid, my mother would put the cream in a large plastic jar(think it was a 5 pound peanut butter jar) and give it to my little brother and sister to carry around and play with.

After they shook it, rolled it, tossed it around, for a while.... Butter!


----------

